
Tesla, Inc. Slashes the Price of Model S - aquark
https://www.fool.com/investing/2017/04/17/tesla-inc-slashes-the-price-of-model-s.aspx
======
quizme2000
Its $7500 off, Since fool.com is currently on fire with its click-bait
articles.

~~~
greglindahl
And it's only off for people who previously bought a Model S 60 and have 15
kWh of battery that can be enabled in software. Tesla might as well get some
money since they already gave the customer the hardware.

Total click-bait headline.

